# جميلة جميلات البحر المتوسط



## asmicheal (13 يوليو 2009)

​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 







​ 






​ 
مرسى مطروح هي مدينة مصرية، وعاصمة محافظة مطروح. تقع على ساحل البحر المتوسط وتقع على بعد حوالي 290 كم غربي مدينة الإسكندرية.وتملك المدينه أجمل شواطئ مصر على الإطلاق ويوجد بها شاطئ عجيبه وتتسم بالجو الرائع في الصيف الخالي من الرطوبه و من معالم مطروح أيضا سوق ليبيا وهو سوق شعبي قيه منتجات مختلفه ليبية و مصرية ومن دول مختلفه، وأيضا من معالمها شارع الأسكندرية وهو شارع تجاري ويبدأ من مدخل المدينه إلى كورنيش المدينه تكثر الفنادق بمرسى مطروح واهمها "البوسيت" و"الأبيض" وفندق القصر و"الليدو" و"رويال بالاس" و"الاليزيه" و مجموعة فنادق خاصة بالقوات المسلحة.. وبها قري سياحية أشهرها "الأندلسية" اضافة إلى العديد من الشاليهات الخاصة، وشاليهات وشقق مفروشة للإيجار .​ 
وبمرسي مطروح العديد من الشواطئ منها الخاص الذي يتبع كل فندق أو شاليه، ومنها الشواطئ العادية المجانية ومن أشهر شواطئ مطروح شاطئ "روميل" و"البوسيت" و"الأبيض" وشاطئ الغرام و شاطئ علم الروم و"مينا أبو حشيشة" واشهر مزاراتها شاطئ "عجيبة"،[2] الذي يعد من أروع الشواطئ علي البحر المتوسط، لما يتمتع به من طبيعة خلابة حيث الصخور بأشكالها الغريبة وتكويناتها الطبيعية تحيط بها المياه بالوان متدرجة من الزرقة، ويوجد بها أماكن للغطس.​ 
وتعتبر حمامات كليوباترا أهم مزارات المدينة السياحية، حيث يوجد الحمام الخاص بالملكة كليوباترا، وهو حمام وسط المياه يصل الناس إلى داخله عن طريق مجموعة من الصخور. وتدخل الحمام المياه من كل ناحية، وقد اصبح من أجمل المزارات خاصة في السنوات الأخيرة بعد الاهتمام به والعناية بتجديده ونظافته.​ 


اضافة:​ 


حمام الملكة كليوباترا هو عبارة عن صخرة ضخمة تمر فيها مياه البحر من خلال انفاق منحوته ثم يصب في البحر مرة أخري والصخرة كبيرة ويدخل الماء داخل الصخرة وينساب من فتحاتها في شكل رائع ، وفي سقف الصخرة فتحات تسمح بدخول أشعة الشمس مما تعمل على تسخين الماء بداخل الصخرة .. 
حمام الملكة كليوباترا عبارة عن ( حمام شمسي طبيعي ) كانت تأتي له الملكة كليوباترا
ميزة هذا الشاطيء رماله البيضاء جداً .. ولذلك يُطلق على هذه الصخرة اسم آخر وهو : حمّام كليوباترا ​ 
وكانت كليوباترا تستحم فيه حيث وجد اطلال قصر خاص بها علي الربوة المقابلة لهذا الحمام . ​ 
يمكن دخول الحمام الشمسي مجاناً من خلال البوابة الفرعونية المقامة على أول الشاطيء حيث تدخل الشمس داخل تجويف الصخرة وتقوم بتسخين الماء ، ومن يجلس بالداخل سيشعر بأنه داخل حمام بخار أو جاكوزي​ 
[عدل] المناطق الأثرية بمطروح
معبد رمسيس الثاني 
قام بالكشف عنه الأثرى لبيب حبش حوالي عام 1942 يضم بقايا معبد علية نقوش بالغائر بالغة الهيروغليفية باسم الملك رمسيس الثاني عصر متأخر​ 
منطقة كليوباترا(حمامات كليوباترا) 
صخرة معروفة باسم بصخرة كليوباترا وحمام كليوباترا و بعض التلال الأثرية التي أجريت بها بعض حفائر الهيئة.​ 
حقفة كريم 
عبارة عن تلال أثرية و مقابر منحوتة في الصخر و لازالت تحتاج إلى حفائر و تنقيب.​ 
سيدي براني 
تلال أثرية و مقابر منحوتة في الصخر من العصر اليوناني الروماني و تحتاج إلى حفائر أثرية.​ 
منطقة جبل الدكرور 
يوجد بها مقبرتين ظاهرتين أحدهم أعمدتها الستة قطعت في العصور السابقة و العصر اليوناني.​ 
منطقة جبل الموتى 
توجد بها عدة مقابر منحوتة في الصخر أربعة منهاتحوى مناظر ملونة هي مقابر س آمون- ني برباتحوتو إيزيس و مقبرة التمساح و أغناها بالرسوم مقبرة س آمون و هو يوناني عاش بسيوه و دفن بها طبقا للديانة المصرية القديمة .​ 
منطقة أبو شروف 
هي جبانة متسعة ربما تعود للعصر اليوناني الروماني ويوجد بها تلال مقصورة حجرية وسط المنطقة.​ 
منطقة سملا 
عبارة عن تل أثرى تحتاج لحفائر.​ 
منطقة أبو مرقيق 
عبارة عن تل أثرى تحتاج لحفائر.​ 
منطقة أبو لهو 
عبارة عن تلال أثرية و مقابر منحوتة في الصخر على بعد 4كم غرب مطروح.​ 
المطاريح 
تل أثرى يحتاج لحفائر.​ 
علم الروم و الهشيمة 
تل أثرى يحتاج لحفائر.​ 
بئر سكران 
تل أثرى و بقايا مد**** يحتاج لحفائر.​ 
راس الحكمة 
تل أثرى يحتاج لحفائر.​ 
مقبرة الكومنولث 
وتقع جنوب الطريق المرصوف أمامك استراحة العلمين وهى تضم 7367 مقبرة لضحايا من بريطانيا ونيوزلندا واستراليا وجنوب أفريقيا وفرنسا والهند وماليزيا كم يوجد أسماء 11945 من الجنود الذين لم يتم العثور على أشلائهم وقد كتب أسماء بعضهم على الحوائط .​ 
متحف العلمين الحربي 
وهو يعبر عن سير معركة العلمين الفاصلة ويقوم آلاف من السياح الأجانب بزيارة المتحف سنوياً ويضم مجموعة من الأسلحة والدبابات والذخيرة للقوات المشتركة في الحرب العالمية الثانية كما يضم خرائط عن سير المعارك .​ 
المقبرة الإيطالية – المعظمة الألمانية اثر تاريخي. 
دير مارمينا 
ويقع على بعد 65كم غرب الإسكندرية ، ويزوره السياح للاستشفاء على ما له من أهمية دينية لدى المسيحيين .​ 
مقابر ضحايا الحرب العالمية الثانية ( بالعلمين ) 
ويقام بها احتفالات سنوية في شهر أكتوبر من كل عام​ 
المقبرة الألمانية 
وقد شيدت في عام 1959 وتقع على مسافة 3 كم غرب مدينة العلمين وتطل على البحر مباشرة من فوق جبل مرتفع نسبياً وتضم أجساد 4280 شخصاً .​ 
المقبرة الإيطالية 
وتقع على مسافة 5 كم غرب العلمين وهى تعتبر أجمل المقابر من حيث الفخامة وفن المعمار وتضم كنيسة صغيرة ومسجدا وقاعة للذكريات ومتحف صغير بالإضافة إلى 4800 من الضحايا وتشير لوحة إلى أن الصحراء قد ابتلعت أجساد 38 ألف من الضحايا .​ 
مقابر وادي الحلفاوى 
تضم ضحايا الحرب العالمية الثانية للألمان وقوات التحالف ، وتقع في وادي الحلفاوى حيث دارت على رمال هذا المكان معركة حاسمة بين قوات المحور بقيادة روميل والذي انتصر فيها القائد الألماني​ 



تتألف المحافظة من 9 مراكز:​ 
مركز الحمام 
مركز العلمين 
مركز الضبعة 
مركز مطروح 
مركز النجيلة 
‏‏ مركز الوصارية​ 
مركز براني 
مركز السلوم 
مركز سيوة ​ 


*منقوووووووووووووول*​ 





:download:

للمزيد ​


----------



## asmicheal (13 يوليو 2009)

*السياحة العلاجية بمطروح :


تعتبر واحة سيوه منتجع طبيعي للاستشفاء لما يتميز من مناح جاف طوال العام و طبيعة رمالها الساخنة التي لها من الخواص ما يجعلها قادرة على علاج الكثير من الأمراض الروماتيزمية و ألام المفاصل و آلام العمود الفقري ولذلك كانت الواحة منذ القدم قبله لطالبي العلاج , و زاد من شهره واحة سيوه منذ القدم اشتهر به كهنه معبد أمون من مهارة في التنبؤات مما دفع قمبيز الفارسي لاعداد حمله شهيرة انتهت تحت رمال الصحراء حملة الاسكندر التي انتهت به إلى الواحة مما زاد من شهرتها و زاد من ثراء تاريخها الذي ذاع في العصر الإغريقي ثم العصر الروماني .

و اكتشف القدماء منذ القدم مقومات السياحة العلاجية التي تمثلت في جفاف الطقس و كثرة عيون المياه التي تندفع من باطن الأرض 
و بنظره على ما ينتشر في العالم الآن من منتجعات علاجية نجد أن واحة سيوة بما تتميز به تعتبر مكان فريد من نوعه حيث الرمال الساخنة التي يمكن استخدامها في العلاج و لكن بأساليب متطورة عن طريق توفير بنية أساسية تساعد على الترويج عالميا لهذا المكان و كذلك توفير الكفاءات المطلوبة للقيام بهذا النوع من العلاج و بطريقة علمية حيث أنها بشهادة المتخصصين عالميا في هذا النوع من العلاج تعتبر المكان الأمثل في العالم .

كذلك يمكن استخدام المياه الساخنة في هذا النوع من العلاج و هي تنقسم إلى نوعين مياه ساخنة عادية و مياه ساخنة كبريتية كالتي تتوفر في سيوة خاصة عند مساحة ( 18 ك . م ) من قلب الواحة و هذا النوع من المياه يستخدم علميا على نطاق واسع في العالم حيث يتم معالجة نوع خاص من الطين بهذه المياه و يتم استخدامها في علاج الكثير من الأمراض الجلدية و مشاكل البشرة , وهذا النوع من المياه يتم استخدامه أيضا في علاج الجهاز التنفسي و لكن بأساليب علمية متوفرة في كثير من البلدان الأوربية و لكنها لم تستخدم حتى الآن في مصر .

عامل الطقس له دور في غاية الأهمية حيث يتميز بالجفاف و خلوه من الرطوبة مما يساعد كذلك على عمليات الاستشفاء و العلاج خاصة ممن يعانون من أمراض الجهاز التنفسي .

كما أثبتت الدراسات والأبحاث أن الرمال الموجودة بجبل الدكرور بمنطقة سيوه تحتوى اشعاعات تساعد فى علاج مرض الروماتيزم وشلل الأطفال و الصدفية والجهاز الهضمى ، حيث يفد اليها عدد كبير من السائحين العرب والأجانب وكذا المصريين للدفن بها للاستشفاء خلال شهرى يوليو وأغسطس من كل عام ،كما أن عين كيفار تماثل منطقة بئر " كارلد فيفارى " أحد المنتجعات العالمية التى تستخدم فى العلاج وأحد مصادر الدخل السياحى لجمهورية التشيك .

سياحة السفارى والمغامرات بمطروح :


هي إحدى الأنشطة الجاذبة للسياحة الخارجية حيث مناطق الكثبان الرملية المترامية بمنطقة سيوه وكذا العيون التي تمتاز بدفيء مياهها والتي تحيط بها مناطق ذات طبيعة خلابة و أشجار ونخيل مثمر مما يشجع على إقامة المخيمات السياحية بهذه المناطق الساحرة ، كما ان دروب ومدقات الطرق استهوت المغامرين من راكبى السيارات تقام في منطقة الكثبان الرملية في صحراء سيوه سباقات الراليات والتي تلقى اهتماماً عالمياً .

السياحة البيئية بمطروح : 

يوجد بمحافظة مطروح العديد من المواقع البيئية المتميزة مثل محمية أم الغزلان ،ومحمية العميد ، ومحمية سيوه والتى تضم العديد من النباتات والحيوانات والطيور النادرة وتتمثل فى: 

النباتات الطبية : النعناع ، الشيح ، السكران ، أم الندى ، الخروع ، الحنضل ، العنصل .
الحيوانات البرية : الغزال ، اليربوع ، الأرنب البرى ، الثعلب ، الذئب .
الطيور البرية : الحبارى ، السمان ،القمرى ، القنبرة المتوجة ، البشاروش ، البلشون .

أهم المحميات الطبيعية بمطروح :

أولاً: محمية سيوة :


أنشأت المحميه بسيوة وتبلغ مساحةالمحميه 7800كم2 . وتنقسم هذه المساحه الي 3 قطاعات وهي كالتالي:

القطاع الشرقي وتبلغ مساحته حوالي 6000كم2 .
القطاع الغربى وتبلغ مساحته حوالى 1700كم2 .
القطاع الأوسط الجنوبي وتبلغ مساحته حوالى 100كم2 .
*​


* 

ثانياً: محمية العميد : 

الموقع : 

تقع محمية العميد علي الساحل الشمالي الغربي لمصر بين خطي 28 و 29 درجة بالسهل الداخلي علي بعد 83 كم غرب مدينة الإسكندرية . 

التنوع البيئي : 

تشتمل البيئة الطبيعية في محمية العميد علي أهم البيئات المتباينة الموجودة بالساحل الشمالي الغربي منها:-

الكثبان الرمليه - المستنقعات والمسطحات الملحية - الأراضي الضحلة المستوية- السفوح الصخرية - الكثبان الرملية السليكية الداخليه - المسطحات الرمليه السليكيه الداخلية - الوديان والمنخفضات ذات الأراضي الخصبة. 

كما أن المنطقة مغطاه بتكوينات رسوبيه من العصرين من الميوسين والهالوسين ومنها رواسب شاطئية وكثبان رملية ورواسب خلجانية وتكوينات طباشيرية . 

الغطاء النباتي : 

يتمثل الغطاء النباتي في أنواع عديدة من النباتات البرية تنمو في هذه المنطقة معظمها ذات فوائد جمة منها طبية وأنواع أخري ذات قيمة رعوية مثل نباتات خشبية تصلح لوقود كما توجد بعض الزراعات التقليدية مثل التين والشعير . 

المجموعة الحيوانية : 

تحتوي منطقة المحمية علي أنواع عديدة من الحيوانات مثل الغزلان والأرانب البرية وثعالب الصحراء والجرابيع والفئران كما توجد بعض أنواع من الطيور المفترسة والحشرات والزواحف والقواقع .

منقووووووووووووووووووول​*​​​



:download:

للمزيد
​
​


----------



## asmicheal (13 يوليو 2009)

وعادة عندما يفكر أهل الإسكندرية في الاصطياف خارج مدينتهم، فإنهم يولون وجوههم شطر مدينة مرسى مطروح (عاصمة مطروح) التي تبعد حوالي 350 كيلو متر غربا، فهي المدينة الساحلية الهادئة، كثيرة الشواطئ، رغم ازدحامها في شهور الصيف، بالليبيين والإسكندرانية، ثم بقية أهالي مصر. 


* شارع الإسكندرية


والشارع الرئيسي في البلدة يسمى شارع الإسكندرية، فهو أطول شوارع مطروح، وأول ما يواجه الداخل إلى المدينة من الناحية الجنوبية، وهو يربط جنوب المدينة بشمالها، فضلا عن أنه الشارع التجاري الرئيسي في مطروح، يليه في الأهمية شارع الجلاء الموازي لكورنيش مطروح الذي تجمَّل منذ العام الماضي، ليصبح نسخة أخرى من كورنيش الإسكندرية بعد تجميله الأخير.

تذكِّرُك مرسى مطروح، بنظافتها وجمالها واتساعها وهدوئها، ورمالها الذهبية البكر الممتدة على مساحات عريضة، ومياهها الفيرزوية أو الزرقاء الصافية، وكثرة شواطئها، بإسكندرية الثلاثينات والأربعينات من القرن الماضي. 


* شاطئ الغرام وصخرة ليلى مراد


وقد ظلت تلك المدينة مهملة كثيرا، وغير واردة بالذاكرة السياحية، على الرغم من شواطئها رائعة الجمال، إلى أن تغنَّت الفنانة ليلى مراد بها في فيلم من أجمل أفلامها، هو "شاطئ الغرام" مع حسين صدقي ومحسن سرحان وتحية كاريوكا وسميحة أيوب. 

تغنَّتْ ليلى مراد بمرسى مطروح فقالت: 


يا ساكني مطروح 

جنيَّة فـ بحركم

الناس تيجي وتروح

وأنا عاشقة حيكم


وقد خلَّد أهل مطروح (حوالي 250 ألف نسمة، معظمهم من بدو الصحراء) الفنانة ليلى مراد وفيلمها الجميل، بأن أطلقوا على أحد أجمل شواطئ المدينة اسم "شاطئ الغرام"، وأطلقوا على إحدى صخوره الكبيرة "صخرة ليلى مراد"، وهي الصخرة التي غنَّت عليها الفنانة أغنيتها الشهيرة.


* حمَّام الملكة كليوباترا


أيضا هناك "حمَّام كليوباترا"، ويقع قبل شاطئ الغرام بمسافة قصيرة، ولم أدر هل الملكة كليوباترا (التي حكمت مصر خلال السنوات 51 ـ 31 ق.م) ذهبت إلى مرسى مطروح بالفعل، واستحمَّت هناك؟ أم أنه مجرد استغلال أو تخليد لاسم كليوباترا ملكة مصر؟ أو أسطورة من الأساطير المؤسِّسة للمدينة، لجذب المزيد من السائحين والمصطافين لتلك المنطقة التي تحمل اسم "حمَّام كليوباترا"؟ وهي منطقة لا تصلح للسباحة نظرا لصخورها المتراكمة داخل المياه الفيروزية، على العكس من "شاطئ الغرام". 


* روميل في المغارة البحرية


لا تحمل محافظة مطروح إلا قليلا من ذكريات التاريخ، على الرغم من وجودها قبل مدينة الإسكندرية بقرون عديدة، وقد سميت في عصر البطالمة "بارتونيوم"، ثم أُطلق عليها اسم "أَمُونيا"، ثم سميت "مطروح". 

ومن هذا القليل، الذي تحمله "مطروح" قصة القائد الألماني روميل (1891 ـ 1944) الذي كان قائدا للقوات الألمانية أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية، والملقب بثعلب الصحراء، والذي لجأ إلى مغارة طبيعية أسفل سطح الجبل بالقرب من أحد شواطئ مرسى مطروح، والذي سمي بعد ذلك باسمه "شاطئ روميل"، وبجواره يمكن للمصطاف أن يزور هذه المغارة البحرية التي تحولت إلى متحف صغير، وأن يرى محتوياته، ومنها بعض الملابس العسكرية التي كان يرتديها القائد وبعض جنوده، وبعض أنواع الذخيرة والأسلحة والخرائط، وبعض الأثاث الحربي.


* العلمين ومقابر الكومنولث والألغام


وذكْر الحرب العالمية الثانية، يدعونا إلى تذكر اسم "العلمين"، وهي إحدى المناطق التابعة لمحافظة مطروح، وتبعد عن الإسكندرية غربًا بنحو 115 كم، ودارت بها إحدى المعارك الحاسمة في الحرب، انتصر فيها الجيش البريطاني بقيادة مونتجمري على الجيش الألماني بقيادة روميل في الأول من فبراير عام 1942، ودُفِنَ الكثير من جثث جنود الفريقين (الحلفاء والمحور). وفي شهر سبتمبر من كل عام يأتي أهل الجنود المدفونين في صحراء العلمين، لزيارة رفاتهم بمقابر الكومنولث، أو المقابر الألمانية والمقابر الإنجليزية. 

ومازالت ـ حتى الآن ـ توجد ألغامٌ متبقية من سنوات الحرب، وفي بعض الأحيان يرتفع صوت المصريين بإزالة تلك الألغام من صحراء العلمين، أو إعطاء مصر خريطة الألغام المزروعة في الصحراء لإزالتها أو تفجيرها، حتى لا تهدد الوجود البشري في تلك المنطقة. 

وقد قام الروائي إبراهيم عبد المجيد بالحديث عن تلك المنطقة ضمن أحداث روايته الرائعة "لا أحد ينام في الإسكندرية" والتي تناولت فترة الحرب العالمية الثانية، وتأثيرها على مدينة الإسكندرية وما حولها خلال سنوات الحرب، من خلال العلاقة التي نشأت بين الشيخ مجد الدين، وصديقه المسيحي دميان.

يوجد أيضا بالعلمين متحف حربي شهير به بعض مخلفات الحرب الثانية من أسلحة استخدمها الألمان والإنجليز، وبعض المجسمات أو ما يعرف بالديوراما، وهي مناظر ذات أبعاد ثلاثية تجسد بعض العمليات العسكرية وبعض الجنود وآلاتهم العسكرية، كذكرى لجنون الحرب العالمية.


* من الأساطير المؤسِّسة لواحة سيوه


وإذا انتقلنا جنوبا، لذهبنا إلى منخفض القطارة (الذي ينخفض 134 مترا تحت سطح البحر) ثم واحة سيوه التي تبلغ مساحتها 55 كم مربع. 

ومن الأساطير المؤسِّسة لتلك الواحة أن الإسكندر الأكبر (المقدوني) زارها عام 332 ق.م، حيث يوجد معبد آمون، وهناك أوحى له كهنة المعبد بأنه ابن الإله آمون. بل يقال إن الإله آمون كلَّمه، وأعلن أبوَّته له، وأنه بشَّره بسيادة العالم، وأنه سينتصر في كل حروبه. 

وتعد واحة سيوه من أهم واحات الاستشفاء في مصر، حيث تساعد عملية دفن الجسم في رمالها وتحت شمسها، على الشفاء من أمراض الروماتيزم. 

وتكثر البحيرات الصغيرة في تلك الواحة، والعيون التي تختلف درجة عذوبة مياهها. وهي تشتهر بالزيتون والبلح. وتربطها بالسلوم ومرسى مطروح الطرق الصحراوية المعبدة. وقد أسماها الفراعنة، واحة آمون، وأسماها العرب: سنترية، وفيها شيد أمازيس ـ آخر ملوك الفراعنة ـ معبدا مازالت أطلاله بادية فوق صخرة أغورمي، وهو المعبد الذي زاره الإسكندر الأكبر من قبل. وهو غير معبد رمسيس الثاني الموجود بمنطقة أم الرحم الذي تم اكتشافه عام 1946 وبناه رمسيس الثاني عند عودته من ليبيا.


* شاطئ عجيبة كعبة العشق


نعود إلى شواطئ مرسي مطروح الجميلة، والتي من أهمها شاطئ عجيبة، الذي يعتبر ـ في رأيي ـ شاطئا عالميا بجميع المقاييس، من حيث الروعة والجمال، وهو شاطئ يقع في حضن الجبال المرتفعة، والنزول إليه يكون عن طريق منحدر طبيعي ضيق، قامت محافظة مطروح بتسويره حتى لا يقع أحد من عليه، في رحلة الهبوط والصعود. 

ويوجد بجوار هذا الشاطئ مقابر الدفن الرومانية، وهي تأتي دليلا على أن الرومان عاشوا في هذه البقعة الجميلة. 

إن شاطئ عجيبة يعد كعبة مطروح، وقد بدأ يكتسب شهرة عالمية، فالسياح العرب والأجانب، لا تكتمل زيارتهم لمطروح، إلا بزيارة شاطئ عجيبة، والاستحمام في لسانه الصغير المترامي بين الجبال الشاهقة. 

أيضا يحلو للعاشقين حفر أو كتابة أسمائهم على صخور عجيبة، فلا تُزال الأسماء بسهولة. قال لي أحد زملاء الرحلة: إنه حفر اسمه واسم حبيبته ـ التي أصبحت زوجته فيما بعد ـ على صخرة معينة من صخور عجيبة، وفي كل عام لابد أن يذهب إلى مرسى مطروح ويقصد شاطئ عجيبة، ليرى هذه الصخرة، ويتأكد أن الاسمين لا يزالان محفورين عليها. وبالفعل ذهبتُ معهما ورأيت الاسمين والعام الذي حُفرا فيه، وكأنني شاهدٌ على تاريخ الحب على الصخور. وبجوار اسميهما قرأتُ عشرات الأسماء الأخرى، وإلى جوار صخرتهما رأيت عشرات الصخور الأخرى، المحفور عليها أسماء العشاق، وتاريخ العشق.

*



شواطئ أخرى وبلدة آمنة


إلى جانب الشواطئ السالفة الذكر (شاطئ الغرام، وعجيبة، والأُبَيّض، وروميل)، هناك شواطئ مطروحية أخرى، نذكر منها: البوسيت، والليدو، ورأس الحكمة، وعلم الروم، والسلام، وأندلسية، وباجوش، وسيدي عبد الرحمن، وغيرها.

وإلى جانب العلمين ومنخفض القطارة وسيوه، كمناطق أو مراكز تابعة لمحافظة مطروح، هناك مناطق أو مراكز أخرى أهمها على الخارطة: الحمَّام، والضبعة، وسيدي براني، والسلوم.

إن مرسى مطروح مدينة سياحية واعدة وآمنة، بها الكثير من مقومات السياحة العالمية، وأهم هذه المقومات أهل تلك البلدة الأمناء الطيبين الودودين للزوار والغرباء، فضلا عن الطبيعة الساحرة، والشواطئ الخلابة التي تحدثنا عنها.


* الحركة الأدبية في مطروح


ولكن أين الحركة الأدبية في مطروح، أين أدباؤها وشعراؤها وكتابها؟

عدد قليل من أدباء تلك المحافظة، لا يتناسب إطلاقا مع مساحتها وعراقتها وأصالتها. أذكر من هذا العدد القليل الشعراء: إسماعيل عقاب، وجمال الدربالي، وإبراهيم عبد السميع، ومحمد عزيز الذي رحل منذ عدة أشهر (وهو ابن عم الشاعر الغنائي الراحل مرسي جميل عزيز)، وإبراهيم الخليل، وحسن عبد الجواد، والبهاء حسين الذي نزح إلى القاهرة ليعمل مذيعا بإذاعة صوت العرب. 

أما في مجال القصة والرواية، فعندما أراد باحثو مؤتمر أدباء مصر في الأقاليم عندما عقد في مرسى مطروح منذ حوالي ثلاث سنوات، أن يبحثوا عن قصاصين وروائيين في مطروح لم يجدوا سوى الكاتبة أم العز السنيني ومجموعتها القصصية "تلك".

إلى جانب ذلك هناك عدد قليل من شعراء البدو الذين يكتبون أو ينشدون أشعارهم باللهجة البدوية التي من الصعب فهمها دون شرح وتفسير، وهو ما حاوله الناقد د. يسري العزب في بحثه الذي قدمه في المؤتمر المشار إليه.


منقووووووووووووول

​


----------



## zezza (13 يوليو 2009)

طبعا مطروح مش محتاجة كلام 
زى ما قلتى جميلة جميلات البحر المتوسط
اتفضلى شوية صور حلوين
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77108


----------



## asmicheal (13 يوليو 2009)

zezza قال:


> طبعا مطروح مش محتاجة كلام
> زى ما قلتى جميلة جميلات البحر المتوسط
> اتفضلى شوية صور حلوين
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77108


 
:download:









:download:

شكرا لرقتك zezza

حقيقى اسرتينى بلطفك 

اختك asmicheal


----------



## kalimooo (13 يوليو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا asmicheal

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الجميل والرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يوليو 2009)

صور فى منتهى الجمال

ميررررررسى على الصور


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (14 يوليو 2009)




----------

